# minnow trap



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

what do you guys use in your minnow traps as bait?
I've used bread sometimes dry dog food but results are poor. i want to catch creek chubs.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

i have tried the skin of hot dogs. it works pretty swell but then i also found turtles and crawdads in em.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

make a chum bag out of panty hose and hang inside trap. put oatmeal or wutever inside the panty hose it will slowly leech out.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have tried a bunch of stuff but trail baloney has worked the best. I normally slice a 1 inch chunk and put it in the trap. It holds together great but the oils and salt are a great attractant. I do get a few craws and snakes but if you check it everyday you will be fine. The baloney I use is venison bit I am sure that beef would work just as well. Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I use fish pellets wrapped in cheesecloth tied to the cage with a wire twist tie. Fish pellets have attractants that would be better suited than dogfood.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions
i'll give it a try
nice pic PondFin


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting. I will try using the cheesecloth bag.


----------

